# Yarn shopping in Ireland and Scotland



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I will be visiting these two marvelous countries next month, and in the free time, I would love to shop for some nice yarns. Can our sister and brother Irish and Scottish knitters give me any suggestions. I will be in Dublin, Kilkenny, Edinburgh and Glasgow and a few smaller towns. I love walking into knit shops when I travel and talk to the people about their yarns, projects and trends. It is a great way to make new friends and make my travel even more enjoyable. Of course, I will be wearing my very Aran looking plaits and links cardi. I knit it especially for this trip!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Barb..it sounds amazing. I think knitting a special sweater for your trip is awesome. I can't direct you to any shops... but I know some of the wonderful KP'ers here will be able to do so.
Have a fabulous trip !!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> I will be visiting these two marvelous countries next month, and in the free time, I would love to shop for some nice yarns.


Great! someone other than me who likes to get *knit-stuff-souvenirs* while on vacation!

I envy your travel there.......
but I wish that you will have a safe and absolutely wonderful trip : )


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> I will be visiting these two marvelous countries next month, and in the free time, I would love to shop for some nice yarns. Can our sister and brother Irish and Scottish knitters give me any suggestions. I will be in Dublin, Kilkenny, Edinburgh and Glasgow and a few smaller towns. I love walking into knit shops when I travel and talk to the people about their yarns, projects and trends. It is a great way to make new friends and make my travel even more enjoyable. Of course, I will be wearing my very Aran looking plaits and links cardi. I knit it especially for this trip!


I can't help with the yarn, but if you like beer, try the Killkenny cream ale,it's my favorate.I only have it once or twice a year,if I'm lucky.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you ladies. I have heard of the Kilkenny beer and you can be sure I am going to try that. I love to try the foods and beverages where I travel. Another really enjoyable part of the experience. I have never understood people who travel and only want to eat foods they are familiar with from home. My in laws traveled on European large group tours and my father in law always asked for the "American" menu. It guaranteed he always got inferior food that he always complained about but he was too afraid to try something new in case he wouldn't like it. Even in Italy and France--where food can be the only reason you travel there!!! Then he compared everything he saw to Texas. Might as well have stayed home, imho!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You will be surprise in Dublin how hard it was to find a Irish Pub. Dublin is very much Americanize your father in law would Love it. We did enjoy seeing St. Patrick's Cathedral, Jameson tour. Like here in America hop the bus or trolley and you can travel around the city.

I have been Ireland twice the most friendly country around. Once we went with a tour and second time we went to Adare for a Wedding.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh dear. I hope we get to a traditional Irish pub. I would feel cheated if we didn't!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

barbdpayne said:



> Oh dear. I hope we get to a traditional Irish pub. I would feel cheated if we didn't!


The small town will have Irish Pubs. also, look for entertainment that says Trad or you might run across rock music.


----------



## Judi44 (May 4, 2011)

A few years ago I went to New Lanack near Glasgow it has the most wonderful knitting mills, also a history to die for. This side trip is well worth the detour, regards Judi
ps for more info pm me


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Best and friendliest wool shop in Edinburgh is David Drummond s in Haymaket Terrace fantastic range of patterns and yarn


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Oh dear. I hope we get to a traditional Irish pub. I would feel cheated if we didn't!


You will find irish pubs in Dublin! We were in a very old one recently near Halfpenny Bridge. I can't recall the name, but we had a Guinness there. There's an amazing restuarant called "The Church". It was originally a church and has kept a lot of the original character. You can just go for morning coffee if you like. The Guinness Store House tour is worth doing. You get a glass of Guinness at the end, and can look out all over Dublin from the top of the building. As for yarn shops, they are few and far between, but I'm sure the hotel staff will tell you where they are. You're more likely to find tourist shops selling hand knit irish sweaters.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

In Dublin there is a darling yarn shop on Francis St, called the Constant Knitter. Enjoy


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

This is knit in powers court shopping centre, hickeys fabrics on Henry street
The constant knitter as mentioned above, springwools in Walkinstown is worth a visit but its off the beaten tack. Google knitting shops in Dublin and get maps you will find them easy enough.


----------



## nephets (Apr 10, 2011)

McAree Brothers of 19 Howe Street, Edinburgh is a very good shop. Friendly staff and quite central in Edinburgh.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

This is amazing! I too am planning a trip to Ireland next spring. I made notes so I can check out the knitting shops. Question: If there are not many yarn shops, where do the locals get there yarn? On-line?


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the great information. We will also be in Londonderry and Ballygally. I wish I were traveling on my own as I usually do, but this time I am on a tour so I won't have lots of free time, but I want to organize my time well to see and do some things I want to do. My husband was to go with me but he has developed a condition that won't permit him to travel, so I am on my own but in a group. Have done that before, and actually enjoy it. Ireland and Scotland have been on my bucket list for a very long time so I am thrilled to finally go. This will be a preliminary visit as one day my husband and son want to go to play golf. Then, I will have the freedom to shop and sightsee with more time. Meanwhile, I am happy just to be able to go and see these beautiful countries.


----------



## puss-in-boots (Feb 15, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> I will be visiting these two marvelous countries next month, and in the free time, I would love to shop for some nice yarns. Can our sister and brother Irish and Scottish knitters give me any suggestions. I will be in Dublin, Kilkenny, Edinburgh and Glasgow and a few smaller towns. I love walking into knit shops when I travel and talk to the people about their yarns, projects and trends. It is a great way to make new friends and make my travel even more enjoyable. Of course, I will be wearing my very Aran looking plaits and links cardi. I knit it especially for this trip!


Don't know if you will be outside of Dublin city, but if you can go to a small town called Trim in the next county (County Meath, it is not as far as you might think-less than twenty miles), and there is a great little wool shop called "Trim Wool Shop" tadaaah!! Imaginative title eh??!

They have a website too if you want to look it up. They are very friendly and helpful and have oceans of yarn and supplies. Not sure if they stock local produce though.

Hope you have a fab time here and like one poster says, look out for pubs with signs saying trad music, or little shibins as we call them, be prepared for a rare ould time!!!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Puss-in-boots! I will definitely look this up. Yes, we plan to visit other places besides Dublin. Originally thought we would do a tour, but now we are thinking of striking out on our own. So, I can drop my husband off at the pub and go buy yarn to my hearts desire!


----------



## SusanMackey (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Barb, I happened upon what was called the largest yarn shop in Ireland in a town called Trim. It is only a few minutes from where my brother and family live, so I can visit it every time I go over. There are other places like the Avoca mill shop (not so big for yarn, but gorgeous knitted stuff) and in Kilkenny there is a craft museum across from the Castle. At least they had it in 2011, which is the last time I was there. Good luck.


----------



## SusanMackey (Aug 20, 2013)

Oops. Forgot to mention a shop in the town of Dingle. Ask any shopkeeper and they can tell you. On a Main Street up the hill from the water. Go straight up the hill and when you get to the main st. Make a right onto Main St. And it is called Commondum. Great little shop, mostly Irish wool. Susan


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Such a shame you're not coming to Northern Ireland!!!! but Dublin is FULL of pubs and the Guinness tour is a must. also try and visit St Michan's church.......it has a fascinating history with an vault underneath in which the bodies are preserved......you can shake hands with the ancient warrior for luck.......a bit like shaking hands with a dried up leather glove.
anyway hope you have a fabulous time and buy some wonderful Irish yarn.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

PS forgot to mention that the castle in Trim was used as the backdrop to the film Braveheart..........do try and go to Newgrange if ancient hisory is of interest.....there is a great visitors centre and you are taken to see and go inside Neolithic burial chambers......it is incredible


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I will be in Northern Ireland for a couple days. I am so excited to try to find some of the places you all have graciously offered up. I only hope I can get to a few of them. The tours keep you pretty busy, but they do give free time, so you can be sure I will be seeking yarn shops and pubs. Both great for soaking up local color and meeting great people. Normally we travel on our own, and we always make a point not to go to the "touristy" places--other than those that can not be missed. But after a trip to So. Africa last year, we realized we are just not up for trying to navigate traffic on the "wrong side of the road"1!! Will wait for our son to come with us next and let him drive. Years ago I drove all over England with no trouble but I was younger, with better eyes and reflexes!!!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the input ladies. I am taking notes for next year. I will definitely be in Dingle, so thanks for including that one!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I want to show you a picture that was taken in Kilanery National Forest. The year was 2000 and I wanted to give the Irishman that took the picture a tip. He kept giving it back to me. Later I found out from our guide tour that it was an insult to give a tip in Ireland. 

We went back in 2010 again I try leaving a tip. This time they will take it. One Irishman said if you Americans are so foolish at throwing away your money we will take it. 

We are planning on going next summer 2014. It will be interesting to see the changes if any. In 10 years we saw a lot of changes including the Cliff of Moore. We couldn't believe how much Ireland grew economically.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you'll be in the North, Derry is great and you will enjoy walking around the wall of the city, and the new peace bridge, across the river, is fantastic.
There is a super wool shop just outside Ballymena called The Glen Gallery and if you had the time I would be very happy to meet you somewhere and take you to it, if not this time then next time when the men are chasing balls !!!!!! just let me know


----------



## puss-in-boots (Feb 15, 2013)

MOK said:


> PS forgot to mention that the castle in Trim was used as the backdrop to the film Braveheart..........do try and go to Newgrange if ancient hisory is of interest.....there is a great visitors centre and you are taken to see and go inside Neolithic burial chambers......it is incredible


Everything you have mentioned is true. I was just up at Trim Castle about a month ago, went on the tour, really interesting, such a beautiful place. You get to go up on the roof and see the entire town from above. Also, the scene in BraveHeart where 'Longshanks' throws his son's gay lover out the window, well we were in the same room where that scene was filmed. If you go down to the office they have an album full of photos and info on the movie shoot which they are more than happy to show off.

Also in Meath, the historical site of the Hill of Tara, where the high kings of Ireland sat, great little coffee shop called Maguire's, fab food. (Michael is the owner, lovely man, tell him I sent you!! Ha ha!).

Newgrange, Nowth and Dowth are not too far either, all neolithic tombs which predate the pyramids of Eygpt. Newgrange is the one most visitor friendly though. So much history around here, too much to list really!

Whatever you do, have fun.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Hi WandaT, as with my reply to Barbdpayne would happily show you around some places in the North. I live 20 miles north of Belfast and would be happy to meet up if you have time. There is a great but small wool shop in Belfast, it has some great sock wool and gorgeous aran wool and of course as i mentioned earlier The Glen Gallery in Ballymena although I also buy a lot of my wool online at blacksheepwools.........sometimes they have brilliant offers, never can resist a bargain !!!!!!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I spent a week in Scotland and my all time favorite souveniours are the cable hat I knit with yarn bought from a local weaver on the Isle of Mull, a bag knit from a hand spinner/dyer in Aberlour and socks with some yarn from a really cute small shop in Craigellechie. I guess what I am saying is none of these were online but found while just tromping about with the locals and being open to the opportunity of exploration. Have fun! Debi


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

MOK said:


> Glad to hear you'll be in the North, Derry is great and you will enjoy walking around the wall of the city, and the new peace bridge, across the river, is fantastic.
> There is a super wool shop just outside Ballymena called The Glen Gallery and if you had the time I would be very happy to meet you somewhere and take you to it, if not this time then next time when the men are chasing balls !!!!!! just let me know


You are too kind. I would love to meet up with you. Wouldn't that be fun. I don't think we get to Ballymena. We go to Londonderry and Ballygally (are those close to it) and then on to Scotland. So we may have to put our meeting on hold till I travel without restrictions!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I am making notes on all your great suggestions. What I can't get to this time will be on the agenda for next. Getting to the British Isles is a pretty easy trip--well it was easier when I lived on the East Coast, but still not too bad from Oregon. This is what I love about traveling--learning what people who live there enjoy. I wish I could meet each and every one of you.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

MOK: I have heard about how friendly the Irish are and you have just proved it with you kind offer to meet up. I will keep you infor and get in touch when the plans are firmer. Thank you so much!


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Yes, Ballygally is just down the road, no wool shops there but a new one has opened in Whitehead which is not too far away. Depending on which route you take you might pass Ballymena on your way from Derry to Ballygally? but i guess if you're on a bus you'll not have the option to take a little detour.
if you are planning to do some independent travelling let me know and i can tell you about some of the little gems that are worth seeing or experiencing, depending what your interests are of course. 
You may of course be visiting relatives who will tell you all this stuff anyway but I hope you have a fantastic time but please bring the sunshine with you !!!!!


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Hi WandaT, it would be an absolute pleasure to meet you, we're just so glad that people do come to this country and everyone says we only fight with ourselves!!!!!! so please do contact me again and i would be more than happy to help in any way I can, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MOK said:


> Hi WandaT, it would be an absolute pleasure to meet you, we're just so glad that people do come to this country and everyone says we only fight with ourselves!!!!!! so please do contact me again and i would be more than happy to help in any way I can, looking forward to hearing from you.


Can I come to - lets all try to make the same date so you can show us around.


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Try watt bros dept store, there is one in glasgow. And some in surr areas thay have the best prices.chunky 100g for £ 1.19 .and some pf the wendy rocco for £6.00.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

absolutely, the more the merrier, we could have a transatlantic meeting to promote all things knitting, does sound like such fun, can't wait !!!!!!!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you all so much. I am really getting excited about my upcoming trip. BARBDPAYNE--looks like you are going before me, so please post about your trip. I have been reading about tours that center around knitting. Sounds like it would be so much fun!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wanda when are you planning your trip to Ireland? I can't go until I turn 65. Then I no longer need to pay high premiums for Ins. It will be like getting a $1000 a month raise.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Right now I am looking at April 2014. But, if I have a good time, I may go another time. When do you think you might want to go?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm looking at June 2014, that's when I can afford to go.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Try McAree's (or Mac Aree's) in Edinburgh. It is on the web and walkable from the main shopping street.


----------

